
The Sad, Ecstatic Passions of Carol Rama - prismatic
https://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2017/09/the-sad-ecstatic-passions-of-carol-rama/538539/?single_page=true
======
teh_klev
I presume the "lady's pump" mentioned here:

 _" She once crafted a bronze sculpture of a penis nestled inside a lady’s
pump"_

...means an item of footwear and not a different kind of pump?

I did google/bing image search this, but the results almost made my eye's fall
out :/

~~~
phaemon
Yes, it's a "court shoe":
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Court_shoe](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Court_shoe)

The piece is called "Scarpa" if you want to search for it. :)

~~~
oever
[https://www.artsy.net/artwork/carol-rama-feticci-scarpa-
feti...](https://www.artsy.net/artwork/carol-rama-feticci-scarpa-fetishes-
shoe)

------
theoh
Previously aware of Rama through a show in Dublin. While it's anathema to the
art world to make moral judgements, Rama is problematic.

"Yet Rama, whose mother was committed to a psychiatric clinic when the artist
was a child, saw it as a place of great vibrancy and liberty"

Who can endorse that perspective, or want to spend time around it?

